# My new guy from Bettysplendens!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He arrived safe and sound. He's a little guy but I know he'll grow into a great fish.

Here's his picture from Bettysplendens..

These are just two that I snapped just now. I'm about to move him to my picture tank so I can get some without flash.




















He's got the tiniest bit of web reduction on his anal fin and he's a little bit shovel headed but I still think he's going to make beautiful babies. Look for a spawn log with him and my female Jane coming in September or October.


I'm taking name suggestions. I have no clue what to call this guy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous! o.o 

...I'm really bad with names, sorry. XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

D'aaaaaaw! He's a cutie! I can't think of a name! I'll think about it.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow he's a real stunner!
I can't wait 'til you breed him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's two flarey pictures...


















Right now I'm calling him aquaman until I can come up with something better.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Soooo adorable!!!!!

He looks like a Rainier to me. Means deciding warrior.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful little guy! Congrats!

Lol doggyhog, he looked like a Raine to me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I got his name.. Prince.

This is how I got to it...

Rainer ---> Raine ---> Purple Rain ---> Prince

My brain works in mysterious ways :shock: BUT.. I like it. He seems like a "Prince" to me. His fry will be called "Princettes"


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

lol i like the "princettes" idea!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on your new fish!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

D'aww his name makes me think of my baby Purple Rain that died. Him's pretty!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's a perfect name!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks :-D

The more I look at him and his pictures the more excited I get. He's got a LOT of potential to work with. I can't wait to watch him grow and see what kind of babies he makes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Thanks :-D
> 
> The more I look at him and his pictures the more excited I get. He's got a LOT of potential to work with. I can't wait to watch him grow and see what kind of babies he makes.


hey if you dont mind i edited your photo and just added a few things.

here it is:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool! Thanks  I'm going to see if I can make it my avatar.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Cool! Thanks  I'm going to see if I can make it my avatar.


it looks nice as your avatar


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

He's gorgeous! <3

lol, my brain works in weird ways like that too


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Stylin!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pfft. You chose too soon xD I was going to suggest Stark xD He's GORGEOUS, though. Wonder what his fins'll look like when he's all big and grown up... you'll update us, right?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pic!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is sooo pretty! I saw him on her site and I really liked him.


----------

